# Auto Water Change System (Chemillizer HN 55)



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

I'm really excited about this injector that I ordered. I will be running all my water through a 3 stage filter then it will be injected with Prime and mixed with a pump called *Chemillizer HN 55 1:500*. I decided I wanted to try this system rather than have 2 50 gallon barrels in my fishroom.

I know of a person in the US that has this system. He is Li the owner of MonsterFishKeepers.com. I can set this so it changes water 24/7 or a few small changes every day. The Chemilizer is a better pump than the Dosmatic it uses a diaphragm rather than a piston.








Here's a link to learn more about this bad boy injector

http://www.chemilizer.com/hn55_2part.html


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

Did my first water change with the new system last night. NO LEAKS
I have it set up to do 2 15 water changes for now till I am sure everything is right.

Well I woke up at 6am this morning to watch my first auto water change happen. The click click click of the Chemilizer was music to my ears. I will now set it to 4 15 min water changes per day. I don't need to heat my water when I do small changes like that. Here's a chart so you can see what's going on.
Just for the record this was a very cheap set-up to build (about $600 give or take a few bucks)


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

I have 5x75g, 1x55,1x40,6x20 and now that its up and running i will be hooking my 260 and my 125 up to it. 
I will also be building a rack to hold my 55 and two more 75's right away. So I will be running 1055g on the system. I have more tanks than listed 

Here's a pic of a few of my tanks. All my tanks have overflows plumbed to a drain.










One air pump that will handle 30 Hydro Sponges


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

That is a serious setup... very nice!


----------



## Fishbulb2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Fantastic. I think this is really cool. A few questions though. I see you are running feed water through multiple mechanical prefilters and then a carbon filter block. Doesn't that make the Prime a bit unnecessary? The carbon block should remove all chlorine. Is the chemilizer a precaution for chloramine? There may be cheaper ways around that problem. Beautiful set up though, and I assume that airpump is an Alita? How do you like it?

FB


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

Fishbulb2 said:


> Fantastic. I think this is really cool. A few questions though. I see you are running feed water through multiple mechanical prefilters and then a carbon filter block. Doesn't that make the Prime a bit unnecessary? The carbon block should remove all chlorine. Is the chemilizer a precaution for chloramine? There may be cheaper ways around that problem. Beautiful set up though, and I assume that airpump is an Alita? How do you like it?
> 
> FB


Thanks for the kind words
The Chemilizer is a very necessary part of the system for the cloramine and just to make sure I have the best water to supply my breeders a fry with. In my mind I would pick the Chemilizer over the filters if I had to pick one. The air pump is a Pondmaster AP-100.
And the beer is a given


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

excellent! I think my water only has chlorine, but if it has (or at any point the county adds) chloramines then it is good to know when I finally set up an automatic water change system that this is what to do to make it work.


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

I posted this on many forums to share a very simple and affective way to build a system for fishrooms, or you could have it for a single tank.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Great set-up.Good luck with your electric blue jack dempseys.


----------

